# Ash?



## normanaj (Aug 20, 2018)

I have access to an ungodly amount of ash in every size and shape.Recently cut and would have to sit.

Is ash a good wood to smoke with?


----------



## oddegan (Aug 20, 2018)

I've never used it but I believe it burns a lot like oak. Might be worth trying.


----------



## dave schiller (Aug 20, 2018)

I've never used it, but others report that it's OK to good for smoking meat.  The biggest problem is splitting it.  It's difficult and depending on the diameter of the wood, you may need a very, very powerful splitter.  Like 20-25 tons of force.  As for using a splitting maul or a wedge and hammer, forget about it.


----------



## oddegan (Aug 20, 2018)

I have help cut and split it for my church's wood ministry and the guys in charge said you definitely want to split it while it's green.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 20, 2018)

normanaj said:


> I have access to an ungodly amount of ash in every size and shape.Recently cut and would have to sit.
> 
> Is ash a good wood to smoke with?



Ash is a good hard wood. Many tool handles are made from Ash.
Gather while you can.


----------



## Lookn4u (Aug 20, 2018)

It's also the number one wood for Louisville Slugger's. Just got back from a visit with family in Virginia, they have about 3 years worth of ash cut for fire wood. It seems whatever killed all the elms a few years back is now killing all the Ash tree's too. There are mountains of it all along the roadways that have been cut by the forestry department. My dad had the tree cutters drop 18 truck loads in a lot we own, my brother said they split wood for two months every day and stacked enough for everybody for next few years. He also told me if you don't split it while it's green, you don't split it. I would use it like I did oak when I had my stick burner, use it for heat, but still use hickory or pecan for flavor.


----------



## motolife313 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ash is straight grain super easy to split. I’ve seen guys say in here they like it. Seen it in man fire food aswell.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 21, 2018)

Seems like you have received all the right answers no need to add anything here except get while you can.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 22, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Gather while you can.





HalfSmoked said:


> Seems like you have received all the right answers no need to add anything here except get while you can.
> 
> Warren



Did too! LOL! ;)


----------



## normanaj (Aug 22, 2018)

All the chips and chunks I want for the smoker(s).And split logs anytime I want them.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 22, 2018)

No sweeter is the smoke than free smoke!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 22, 2018)

As others have said, good for smoking. It has a very mild flavor.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for the like SonnyE it is greatly appreciated.
Warren


----------



## Braz (Aug 23, 2018)

Lookn4u said:


> ... It seems whatever killed all the elms a few years back is now killing all the Ash tree's too...



It is the Emerald Ash Borer. It has decimated the ash trees around the Midwest, including my little 3 acre forest.


----------



## Medina Joe (Aug 23, 2018)

I use it. burns nice. I have 5 dead ash tress in my yard. one's gota be over 150 years old. sucks....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

Man I bet no more Louisville sluggers either?? We lost all our Elms.

Warren


----------



## Braz (Aug 24, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man I bet no more Louisville sluggers either?? We lost all our Elms.
> Warren


On the other hand, it might be that Louisville Slugger has the opportunity to buy up mega-tons of ash for future use at bargain prices since the market is glutted with dead and dying trees. 
P.S. If you ever get to Louisville the bat museum is a cool place to visit.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 24, 2018)

Yup that's a good thought if they are wise enough to do it.
Warren


----------



## Lookn4u (Aug 24, 2018)

Braz said:


> P.S. If you ever get to Louisville the bat museum is a cool place to visit



We were there on the 12th ( Louisville is a very neat town ), it was very entertaining to say the least. If I recall correctly all of their ash, maple and birch come from privately owned farms and are grown specifically for them and are all located in the upper northeast.
My father and brother also told me all the black gum trees are being eradicated by something too. As a younger man I cut a lot of wood working for the forestry department. road brush, site prep, pre commercial thinning, etc... We always had to leave prime trees like: black gum, Salisbury, certain oaks, etc... now it seems nature is killing them all anyway.


----------

